# 2 Controller + gemeinsame Methoden



## dwn8 (26. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

hier kurz die Struktur:

```
public class ControllerA() {
  private ControllerB b;
  private ControllerC c;
  public ControllerA() {
    b = new ControllerB();
    c = new ControllerC();
  }
}
```

In ControllerA wird das Hauptfenster erstellt. ControllerB und ControllerC sind für Komponenten
des Hauptframes zuständig. Nun ist es so, da eine bestimmte Anzahl an Methoden bei den Controllern c,b
gleich sind. Wie kann ich jetzt eine doppelte implementierung am besten verhindern?
Soll ich die Methoden in ControllerA implementieren, oder gibt es noch ne andre Möglichkeit?

Gruß
dwn8


----------



## SlaterB (26. Feb 2008)

bisher hast du nur gesagt, dass b & c gleiche Operationen haben,
also brauchen diese eine gemeinsame Oberklasse

was hat das mit a zu tun? die Operationen generell aus b & c heraus nach a zu verschieben wäre was anderes, 
kann man pauschal nicht bewerten, möglich ist vieles


----------



## dwn8 (26. Feb 2008)

Ok das mit der Oberklasse ist mir jetzt nit in den Sinn gekommen. Da überlegt man sich alle möglichen komplizierte Lösungen und auf die einfachste kommt man nit 
Dank dir SlaterB!


----------

